
User interface friction Research Vista vs XP vs Mac OS - nippotam
http://www.pfeifferreport.com/trends/trend_vistauif.html
======
mynameishere
_Problem Area 3: Mouse precision ... Windows Vista scored a Mouse Precision
Error Coefficient of 0.52, compared with 0.40 for Windows XP, and 0.08 (!) for
Mac OS X_

Not even sure how to approach this in a critical way. It reminds me of the
sort of made-up, seemingly-mathmatical, but ultimately befuddling stats that
you sometimes here in infomercials for copper-wrist band arthritis cures.

The windows mouse pointer seems to work on a pixel-by-pixel basis, when moving
slowly. Not sure what kind of precision they are after. And if there was some
serious problem, then gamers, who 1) Rely upon precise mouse movements and 2)
Have low transition costs, would have moved to Macs a long, long, long time
ago.

------
mattculbreth
Latency in general is an excruciating side effect of Vista. I'm running it in
Parallels on my MacBook Pro and it's really tough to keep from throwing my
Mighty Mouse across the room. Load up XP in the same environment and I'm good
to go. Starting to wonder why I "upgraded" the thing.

Just to be balanced though (somewhat), the Office 2007 UI is slick. It's nice
to use once you get over the learning curve. You'll catch yourself saying,
"where the hell is Paste As Special?" for the first week or so though.

